Ask HN: Are there pre-configured redundant storage solutions I can use at home? - sombremesa
======
wmf
Plenty of USB/Thunderbolt RAID boxes or NAS boxes.

~~~
sombremesa
Could you post a link to such boxes? I've seen "enclosures" but I'm not sure
whether that includes the requisite hardware and software.

Edit: nevermind, I guess I'll just buy an enclosure and the drives.

~~~
wmf
Some of them also include drives:
[https://www.lacie.com/products/big/](https://www.lacie.com/products/big/)
[https://www.drobostore.com/collections/frontpage](https://www.drobostore.com/collections/frontpage)

